# Kudos to Zombie!



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

I got to go up and see Zombie's yard haunt last night on Halloween. Its awsome! Great job zombie, my dad and I were absolutely blown away. The time and effort you put into it is definately reflected in the quality of your display. It was really very impressive! So thanks a lot, it definately made my Halloween night.

And you know we're all looking forward to those pictures and videos of it!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

The video is going to be a few days... I'm having computer issues. My USB ports are fried so I can't hook anything up... my printer/scanner, my capture card, nothing. At least I got my photos off my camera before it happened.

Thanks for coming down. It was a real surprise to me to hear somebody say "You must be Zombie-F". 

And much like the weather, what was here yesterday is gone today. The yard is again barren of creepy stuff.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Is it possible to post short videos here? Or is a link better?

I too can't wait to see you vids, Zombie.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I think you can post video, but as long as its under a certain size. Try and see what happens and worse comes to worst, you just link to it.


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Man, I wish I lived close enough to all of you to come check everything out in person...

That's it; we're all moving!


----------

